# Football in Hong Kong



## Aitchy86 (Nov 26, 2010)

This is another of many post i believe that i will make over the next month.

Will be moving to HK in Jan 2011.

Just wondering if there is anyone who plays 5 a side football on like a weekly basis.

Looking to be living in the Wan Chai, Causeway Bay, North Point area.

Cheers

Aitch


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Many play all sorts of football games in all those areas. JW


----------

